# My first cook



## kidsmoke (Oct 22, 2005)

Pork Butt and Brisket.  Loaded up the WSM.  Forgot to take picture of brisket before throwing it on the smoker.  #-o Here's a pic of the two pork butt's. This was my first time trying to trim the fat and it took me quite a while, not the prettiest job.  Ended up having to tie one of them end to end because it was about ready to fall apart.  Smoker is sitting between 225 and 250 now, wonder how late I'll be up tonight.  :grin: I intended to get up around 7 a.m. and get things going, course when you don't get to bed till 5 a.m. thats kind of hard to do. Hoping everything turns out ok.  [-o<


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 22, 2005)

Kid,  how big are the butts...figure 2hrs/lb for the butts an an hour and a half for the brisket but YMMV... :!: 

Moving to BBQ sectioin


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey Kid, the butts look great.  Did you have to tie them due to your trimming or were they the boneless butts??  What kinda rub are you using?


----------



## kidsmoke (Oct 22, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Hey Kid, the butts look great.  Did you have to tie them due to your trimming or were they the boneless butts??  What kinda rub are you using?



Boneless butts, but I trimmed alot of fat off. I followed the Pork Butt preparation method over on The Virtual Bullet site.  Using a rub from that site as well. 

Southern Succor Rub
1/4 cup ground black pepper
1/4 cup paprika
1/4 cup Turbinado sugar
2 Tablespoons table salt
2 teaspoons dry mustard
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 22, 2005)

Cool, Kid!  How are they coming along?  Got any pic's for us???


----------



## kidsmoke (Oct 22, 2005)

Coming along good I think.   Temp holding steady at 240 for the past few hours.  Think I'll turn everything and baste the butts in about an hour, I'll take some photos then.  I forgot to insert the probe thermo into any of the meat.   #-o So I'll put it in the brisket then as well.  Got an oven thermo on the lower rack and a candy thermometer in the top vent.


----------



## kidsmoke (Oct 22, 2005)

Here are the pics I took when I turned everything over.  Probably should have done it sooner, brisket is at 174 now so should be done soon.  And I should have took the butt photo before flipping it over, the bark was looking good on it.  Last two are my dinner, ABT's and the chicken tenders with KC Masterpiece Carribean Jerk marinade.  Haven't tasted them yet....[-o<


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh MAN!!!  That is some gooood lookin' chow!   'Cept fer that 1st pic (a bit blurry    ), they are fer sure good eatin' pics!!  =P~  =P~ 

Damn!  Kodak needs to work on their paper


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 22, 2005)

My screen's not big enough! :lmao:


----------



## kidsmoke (Oct 22, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Oh MAN!!!  That is some gooood lookin' chow!   'Cept fer that 1st pic (a bit blurry    ), they are fer sure good eatin' pics!!  =P~  =P~
> 
> Damn!  Kodak needs to work on their paper



Thats the beer talking, look again.   Put up a better shot, not as blurry.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

kidsmoke said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!! I can almost taste it!!  (Work on that "depth of focus", KidSmoke ~ That back hunk needs just a bit of work...  :!: )

Great lookin' pics!!


----------



## kidsmoke (Oct 22, 2005)

Temp has been stable at 180 for about 15 min, which is good because I need to go to the store for beer.  :razz: Them ABT's are some good eating.  I was really impatient waiting for them to cook and almost gave up, thinking the bacon would never get done.  Probably could have left them on a bit longer.  Probably have to make some more tomorrow since I still have a bunch of the cheese mixture leftover.  =D>


----------



## kidsmoke (Oct 23, 2005)

Here's the finished Brisket.  I took it off at 185 and wrapped it in foil, it's sitting in the cooler now.  The butts are only at 169, hopefully they'll be done by 3 am est.  Are the photo's to large?  Not sure if anyone's on dialup.  Lemme know and I'll resize them in the future.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 23, 2005)

Damn Kid...I think its safe to say you know how to Q, Brotha!!


----------



## kidsmoke (Oct 23, 2005)

Butts didn't go so well.  :-X Couldn't get them above 174 on the smoker.  Temp remained at 240 - 250 through the lid.  I finally pulled them off at 7 am (19 hours on the WSM   ) and threw them in a 240 degree oven.  They finally hit 190 after about 35 minutes.  Going to bed for a bit, I'll post the rest of the photo's when I wake up.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 23, 2005)

How big were the butts?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 23, 2005)

it happens from time to time....was it windy?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 23, 2005)

Sounds like they reached Plato and stayed there.  You have to take your time when that happens.  Some may argue with me, but, I like to foil at 165 or 170.  It shoots past plato and into the 200* quicker.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Sounds like they reached Plato and stayed there.  You have to take your time when that happens.  *Some may argue with me*, but, I like to foil at 165 or 170.  It shoots past plato and into the 200* quicker.


Argue with a moderator? Not likely!  [-(


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 23, 2005)

If they made it all the way to *Plato*, you're never gonna eat!! :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 23, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> If they made it all the way to *Plato*, you're never gonna eat!! :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:



 :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 23, 2005)

Okay, I admit that I am a bad speller of words, but I know how to Q. :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 23, 2005)

Kid, I use that rub on pork too! It'll never win a comp. , but it is a great butt rub for eating. Woody


----------



## kidsmoke (Oct 23, 2005)

Ok here are the remaining pics.  The temp did drop quite a bit last night, with a little wind.  I'm thinking that I should have moved the 2 butts up to the top rack in the WSM when I took the brisket off.  When I went to check the temp on the butts around 3:00 a.m., the temp was around 220 and the fire was real low.  Attempted to stir it a bit and I was pretty much out of coal/wood.  So I threw about 30 brickets in with some smaller wood chunks (used Apple and Oak btw), opened all vents 100% and the temp was back up to 250 pretty quickly.  Anyways, I think if I ran into that issue again I would probably foil, and get them on the top rack.  Not sure how accurate the temp guage was that I had on the lower rack.  Old oven thermometer, and it was registering the same as what I was seeing at the lid. All the meat tastes great, I only sampled a few bites as I was cutting and shredding.  Heading over to my buddies place to eat it up now.  :razz:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

Can you get any closer??      :grin:  Looks great and nice smokering!!  =D>


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 23, 2005)

Brisket really looks great!  Nice job and great pics!


----------



## Finney (Oct 23, 2005)

Good looking food there KId.
Damn Joker... cut the boy some slack.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Damn Joker... cut the boy some slack.


LOL!  Come on, Finney ~ It was a joke, in a good way!  Those were some _great_ close-ups!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 23, 2005)

Kid, that brisket as well as the PP looked fantastic!!  Great job!!!


----------



## kidsmoke (Oct 23, 2005)

Both were good.  I really liked the brisket and it's kind of cool to be able to turn out some good brisket at home.  Can see myself cooking brisket often.  PB was good, but end up with a ton of leftovers for a single guy.  Glad I bought the foodsaver.    Next up...ribs.   =P~


----------

